
Us online tuition move hits foreign visas - weyland108
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-53315651
======
supernova87a
The title of this post could be improved a lot. "US to withdraw visas for
students at completely online colleges"

Aside from that, this is a dumb move, and going to potentially affect up to
hundreds of thousands of students. If not in actual effect, then at least in
perception and concern about whether the US is the place for them to study and
want to contribute to.

And moreover in the short term, basically incentivizes some significant
portion to stop wanting to pay full tuition for essentially remote study that
could be given by anyone. I await the trickle down effects on the lost
spending and economic impacts in college towns of people getting kicked out
from this.

~~~
madaxe_again
It’s a dumb move if you see the impact on the students as a bad thing.

If you want to make the US an unappealing place to emigrate to, and thus drive
down immigration and please your nativists, then it’s a smart move.

Based on the way the wind blows in US politics, this is a smart move. They
could be even smarter, and once they’ve got the students out of the country,
terminate their courses. There’s no way they’d ever want to come back after
that, and it would be raucously popular with the natvist support base.

~~~
lolsal
I _really_ appreciate your comment.

I was initially reacting in a very knee-jerk and emotional way because I
personally see this as a Bad Thing® as it does not align with my values and my
wants for my country (US). Your comment made me think about it from a
different perspective.

It saddens me to think that you may be right - that this may be deliberate -
but you made me at least acknowledge that it might be the unfortunate 'will of
the people', or at least some of them, even if not a majority.

~~~
farone
Your cosmopolitan “values” of celebrating global human labor trafficking are
simply a means to exploit the global working class.

For most working Americans, and effectively many foreigners as well, global
human labor trafficking is an objectively bad thing.

~~~
lolsal
Can you explain how my "values" celebrate global human labor trafficking?

~~~
farone
That’s what comprises the overwhelming amount of immigration to leading
western nations. And it’s what governs, lobbies, and votes for pro-immigration
law.

------
totalZero
My immediate interpretation was that this is a play by the Executive Branch to
pressure universities to maintain in-person classes in the coming semester.

~~~
prmph
Not exactly. Trump and his base do not care about Universities, which are seen
as "liberal." Universities becoming fully open does not help his base or the
economy as a whole, and thus his re-election chances.

This is a move aimed at destabilizing or collapsing the higher educational
system. If safety from the virus continues to be a concern (as seems likely
for the foreseeable future), universities cannot just resume fully, no matter
what. Caught between the Trump order and the virus, things will start going
downhill.

~~~
totalZero
I don't think that your analysis is coherent given the demographics of the
political divide. The GOP has more support among high-income Americans than
the DNC, and that support increases as you go further up the line. Rich people
tend to send their children to universities. It doesn't serve them to
destabilize or collapse the higher education system.

I think the larger weakness in your line of argument is that whatever happens
to students will have externalities that reverberate beyond universities
themselves. Students who are not in school will probably live at home,
reifying the pandemic in the minds of their parents. They may question their
tuition, creating a quagmire for universities that suddenly have to explain
the high price of education via glorified webinars. They may choose to take
time off and compete for jobs in the labor market.

It would be somewhat demoralizing for a middle-class family to be unable to
send a college student back to school.

------
snapetom
This is a punch right at China.

[https://www.statista.com/statistics/233880/international-
stu...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/233880/international-students-in-
the-us-by-country-of-origin/)

~~~
MarkMarine
Ah yes. Forced to stay away from a raging corona virus hotspot. Got em

~~~
abalashov
Seriously. Right to the gut! Boom!

------
LatteLazy
It will be interesting to see how much of the pull of a US education is the
education and how much is a Visa, American contacts and the "American
lifestyle"...

------
dzonga
simple pandering by the current us gvt. student visas are cancelled, rolls
into h1b. n no more of those dirty liberal immigrants. n then you can parade
how strong you're against china.

------
chvid
And you will still have to pay full fees.

